# NAD SR 5 Remote control faulty



## Enigmaman (Jan 18, 2010)

The remote control for my NAD SR5 remote control is malfunctioning.

Most of the keys seem to work but the most heavily used and important ones - i.e. the play and skip buttons - do not respond. Is it possible to sort this without going to the expense of a new remote?

TIA


----------

